# welcher helm?



## dane08 (22. Oktober 2006)

ich will mir ja jetz einen helm zulegen,find aber nix richtiges finde.
ich suche einen agressive helm (wie z.b der koxx helm bei biketrial.de)
da es warscheinlich prüfkriterien (gütesiegel usw.)gibt frag ich gleich ma auf welche ich achten sollte.
wenn jemand einen helm empfehlen kann, würd ich ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## AmericanChesser (22. Oktober 2006)

hmmmm ohne lange nachzudenken:
Den Koox Helm beim Trialmarkt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (22. Oktober 2006)

scherzkeks 
das war nur ein beispiel für die form die ich meine.
die frage ist taugt der koxx helm was?(im bezug auf sicherheit)


----------



## snake999acid (22. Oktober 2006)

dane08 schrieb:


> scherzkeks
> das war nur ein beispiel für die form die ich meine.
> die frage ist taugt der koxx helm was?(im bezug auf sicherheit)



kA ob der Koxx taugt, is aber ne Dirtschale...
schau mal auf www.bikemailorder.de unter bekleidung ...
ich fahr nen Bell Fraction (2k6) helm


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre einen MTB-Helm von Specialized. Hat 40 Euro gekostet und ist prima, weil er 1. leichter ist und 2. viel viel luftiger als diese nachttöpfe.

MFG


----------



## jockie (22. Oktober 2006)

Jo...die Dirthelme sind halt generell schlecht belüftet, was sich vor allem bei Trial bemerkbar macht, weil "kein Fahrtwind".
Den Koxx-Helm habe ich noch nicht aufgehabt, aber die Gewichtsangabe ist ja schonmal ganz ansprechend.
Meine Mütze ist der 661 Mullet und bin recht zufrieden. Nur ~20 Gramm schwerer als der Koxx-Helm, aber sicher besser belüftet. Vom Umfang und von der Styropordicke her ein bisschen mehr Material dran, schätze ich.






Vom Aggro-Look her dürfte dir dann doch der Azonic Skid Lid gefallen:


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2006)

Bell faction tony hawk signature model


----------



## korat (23. Oktober 2006)

die sicherheitskriterien sollten eigentlich alle erhältlichen helme erfüllen.
sehr wichtig ist, daß er dir paßt, denn wenn er nicht richtig sitzt, schützt er auch nicht optimal.
ich habe viel probiert, bestelltes zurückgeschickt um dann im shop um die ecke den bell faction zu finden, der mir auf anhieb optimal paßte.
das ist sehr individuell, also möglichst viele probieren und den nehmen, der am besten sitzt!


----------



## trialsrider (23. Oktober 2006)

alter schwede der Azonic Helm!   
haben will! wo kriegen ich?
geil! und so!



danke schon gefunden!


----------



## isah (23. Oktober 2006)

ich fand den koxx helm eigentlich immer ok, bisschen warm.. aber was solls, macht auch nen soliden eindruck, bin aber nie wirklich auf den kopf geflogen.

Wenn's um die belueftung geht kann man ja wie so manch einer einfach paar loecher reinbohren. Zur stabilitaet, der helm muss ja eigentlich nur einen schlag aushalten, ist ja nicht so als ob man mit hoechstgeschwindigkeit nen abhang runter faellt..

ich wuerde vorallem darauf achten das der hinterkopf geschuetzt ist (also halbschale), was soll man sich sonst beim trial anschlagen..


----------



## trialbock (23. Oktober 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen MTB-Helm von Specialized. Hat 40 Euro gekostet und ist prima, weil er 1. leichter ist und 2. viel viel luftiger als diese nachttöpfe.
> 
> MFG



http://www.bikerstreff.de/More/Helme/Spec._1.htm
diesen hier !

Ich finde den helm ganz interresant!http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...c-Ace-Skate-SPX-Helm-Bob-Burnquist::3597.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (23. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Bell faction tony hawk signature model



sagte ich bereits 
aber den hab ich auch noch im schrank ^^


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. Oktober 2006)

trialbock schrieb:


> Ich finde den helm ganz interresant!http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...c-Ace-Skate-SPX-Helm-Bob-Burnquist::3597.html



den habe ich auch  
der ist zwar auch recht warm, sieht aber dafür echt fett aus!!!

btw: bei b-c.de ist der 10  günstiger


----------



## Schevron (23. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> alter schwede der Azonic Helm!
> haben will! wo kriegen ich?
> geil! und so!
> 
> ...


 

laß uns an deinem erfolg teilhaben. der helm schaut ja mal echt übelst genial aus


----------



## jockie (23. Oktober 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> laß uns an deinem erfolg teilhaben. der helm schaut ja mal echt übelst genial aus



Hea Krischan! Musch nua druffkliggä!


----------



## Schevron (23. Oktober 2006)

a de wahnsinn


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Oktober 2006)

giro e2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (23. Oktober 2006)

Den KED Alien gibt's im Moment grad bei eBay für 19 EUR - allerdings ist er nicht "superleicht" - 380gr.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## snake999acid (23. Oktober 2006)

azonic sollte auf www.bikemailorder.de sein, link wurde schon gepostet von mir oder?!


----------



## tony m (24. Oktober 2006)

guck einfach was DIR gefällt und zu deinem geldbeutel passt und gib nicht so viel auf die Meinung anderer.


----------



## snake999acid (24. Oktober 2006)

wenn er nen therapeuten braucht wird er dir sicher ne pm schicken.
er hat NUNMAL ne frage in das FORUM gestellt und auf eine antwort GEHOFFT! diese hat er auch bekommen, was soll dann dieser bodenlose Schwachsinn??


----------



## dane08 (25. Oktober 2006)

@tony m
wenn ich eine frage stelle ,hoffe ich natürlich auf antworten.
ist doch eig,für ein forum, normal so.
und es geht nich nur darum was mir gefällt ,sondern was auch von der sicherheit gut ist.


----------



## Schevron (25. Oktober 2006)

weiß jemand wie die größen von dem Azonic helm sind. gibt ja nur 2, aber weiß da jemand was genaueres? kopfumfang x = Helmgröße y oä.


----------



## tony m (25. Oktober 2006)

ich sagte nirgends, dass die frage keine berechtigung hat. NatÃ¼rlich kann man sich die meinung anderer einholen, sollte es sogar. Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm, oder so. Es war nur ein allgemeiner ausspruch, der nunmal in diesem thread gelandet ist. Viele leute kÃ¼mmern sich um sehr viel belangloses zeug aussenrum, ihr material, setup etc, aber verlieren den blick zum wesentlichen.

Und wenn mir jemand sagt "das ist gut", dann heiÃt das nicht auch, dass ich damit zurecht komme.

Aber zurÃ¼ck zu den Helm: Ich fahre einen Cratoni Tremor (wenn Ã¼berhaupt). Es ist nicht der teuerste helm von cratoni, aber mit 225gr der leichteste. Wenn ich einen helm gefunden hab, der beim nosepick das gesicht schÃ¼tzt sag ich bescheid. 

Meine Therapeutin heiÃt Sabrina, am 2.11. hab ich meine erste von zehn einheiten im studio. Kostenpunkt 100â¬, wird aber grÃ¶Ãtenteils von der kasse getragen. Hoffentlich bringt es den erhofften erfolg. also bitte keine pmÂ´s mehr.


----------



## Schevron (25. Oktober 2006)

also, meine frage hat sich erübrigt. hab sone tabelle gefunden.

allerdings jetzt meine frage: fährt jemand von euch den azonic? und wenn ja, fällt der ehr klein oder groß aus. ich lieg nämlich genau zwischen s/m und l/xl


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2006)

meist sind doch unterschiedlich dicke poslter mitgeliefert, so das man es an passen kann. und dann lieber den großen kaufen, ansonst einfach beide bestellen und einen zurück schicken.


----------

